# bilateral-When billing 64450



## pituffs (Jul 12, 2011)

When billing 64450 bilateral do you bill the code 64450-50 qty 1 or do you bill 64450-50 qty 4 on your units

Thanks


----------



## millortsui (Jul 12, 2011)

when 64450 is bilateral procedure (e.g. injection on the Lt  and RT of the legs), you will bill 64450 - 50 with 1 unit.   Remember to increase the price as insurance co e.g. Medicare will pay 150% of their fee schedule.


----------

